# Scared



## singn77 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi. I'm new here. 29 yr old female with ibs. Last year I had a CT scan and they noticed some "inflammation". Doctor suggested a colonscopy, but I was too scared. My grandfather recently passed away from colon cancer, so I'm biting the bullet. I'm mostly scared about the prep, but also the thought that something could be seriously wrong. I know that I can't change that if there is, but I'm a worrier. My recommended prep is starting at 9am the day before. 10oz of Citrate of Magnesia, 3 Dulcolax an hour later. 10oz more Citrate at 4 and 3 more Dulcolax an hour later. Can anyone help me in regards to the prep? I've read so many different things. What has been your best experience as far as prep goes, and have you ever had this particular prep. Any information would be helpful.Thank you so much.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

singn77 said:


> Hi. I'm new here. 29 yr old female with ibs. Last year I had a CT scan and they noticed some "inflammation". Doctor suggested a colonscopy, but I was too scared. My grandfather recently passed away from colon cancer, so I'm biting the bullet. I'm mostly scared about the prep, but also the thought that something could be seriously wrong. I know that I can't change that if there is, but I'm a worrier. My recommended prep is starting at 9am the day before. 10oz of Citrate of Magnesia, 3 Dulcolax an hour later. 10oz more Citrate at 4 and 3 more Dulcolax an hour later. Can anyone help me in regards to the prep? I've read so many different things. What has been your best experience as far as prep goes, and have you ever had this particular prep. Any information would be helpful.Thank you so much.


I am also 29 year old female and had a blood test that found some inflammation. So I went ahead with the colonscopy to see if they could find anything. Nothing was found to be wrong, so I'm guessing it's IBS. Anyway, I wrote about how my colonscopy went. My prep was Phospho-soda and then Dulcolax pills. For me, the worst was about the first few hours. After that I only had to go about every 1/2 hour. I am also a worrier, and I think my worrying about the prep and procedure was worse than anything. I had to just keep my mind off of it as much as I could. Now that I've had it, I am so glad that I KNOW that it isn't anything serious. But if it was something, I could have found out and fixed it as much as I could. I know a guy who has colititis (spelling??) and never knew he had it until recently. So even if there is problems, you can live with them.Especially where there is colon cancer in your family, I'm sure you will feel MUCH better after you have the colonscopy if just for the peace of mind. Prevention is the best step.. Plus where you are a worrier, I wouldn't read too much about all the possible problems you could have. I did that and went into depression and had a panic attack. My family helped me stay focused and I was able to relax and not worry so much.


----------



## tinybuttuff (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm too late with this reply but I just wanted to say that you're not alone with how you feel. I'm 25 and I'm having my 5th colonoscopy tomorrow. Honestly, the worst part is the prep, and that's just because there has only been one prep I've had so far that didn't taste kinda funky. Some are worse than others and if I'm thinking of the right stuff - what you have to drink isn't bad at all - kind of like Sprite. It's not fun, that's for sure, but it's nothing to be afraid of. I've been living with Crohn's for about 15 years or so now, and I'm more than happy to go through this procedure once every year or so to be sure that everything is under control. The worries in your head are way worse than what will actually happen. I bet everything will be fine! Ditto to mommywith2 - don't listen to all the "what ifs" and "what went wrong" topics - I've never had any problem or complication in the previous 4, and I'm sure this one will be just as easy too. It's routine and you'll be just fine!! I hope this helps ease your fears - you'll see - it's a piece of cake!


----------



## heidiw (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with Tiny...it's a piece of cake..I've only had one to rule out crohns but the worst part all together for me was taking the phospho soda...and being on the toilet all night before. Everything else is easy...like the nurses told me when I broke down..."we're gonna give you good meds to help you relax" and they do! LOL....


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG, I went to the hospital years ago cause I was so blocked up. The doctor there kept me overnight & I prepared for the colonoscopy, drinking that awful stuff. Then the next morning hours before the test, he decides it can be done on an outpatient basis. So I didn't get it done. I was sooo upset cause I finally accepted that I was going to take it.I have never had one but have had IBS about 16 yrs. I am ready to tell my GI doctor I want one done but he thinks I don't need it. He also told me I was one of his youngest patients, I am 33 so I don't know if he is good to go to or not. He had put me on Zelnorm but that's all gone & I haven't been back to him since.Mabey he is being too conservative? I do think I need the test. Does anyone know approx what it costs? I don't have insurance. PM me if you'd rather.So glad I found this forum. I had some other tests at Cleveland Clinic years back which never really showed anything abnormal to the doctors.


----------

